

Ask HN: How's the world been treating you lately?Review my iPhone app:My day was - karam
http://www.mydaywas.com

======
karam
I'm using all the proceeds to fund my startup: Picfiti

Picfiti helps you leave virtual notes on real world objects and places using
your phone camera.

Take a photo of an object and type in a message to save it. When a friend
comes along and takes a photo of the same object, they'll see the message you
left for them!

------
karam
Promo codes you can use.

JTT44H7RWFTM TK6TKLHPMAMY YAXXHMHNKNPH

(Valid only for the US store)

~~~
J3L2404
Thanks, nice graphics -- One question though -- is the mood data stored on
your server all the time or only when I want to share it?

~~~
karam
Its stored on the server all the time. NO personal information about you is
collected at all, user ID's are assigned randomly.

There are super cool social features coming up in a bit...hence the saving of
the data.

------
J3L2404
How about a promo code?

